# Finally ... Spring



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

We are experiencing a lovely Spring day, one of the first after a long winter, with temps in the 60's. So I finally got to open the windows and let the lovely scents of Spring in...


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Spring is beautiful isn't it? Enjoy the warmer months. We're nearing winter (doesn't get too cold here though).


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Spring is wonderful!! Wish I had good screens so I could open windows. Our house gets too hot once it gets warm outside. Even the attic fan doesn't give enough relief.

Myltia


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I went to the garden center and bought $50 worth of annuals and planted 4 hanging baskets! I don't care that it was less than 50 degrees yesterday - I JUST DON'T CARE!! I am so sick of the cold days I needed something to cheer me up! 

Myltia, can't you buy those expandable screens that fit in windows??


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

Unfortunately, not with my windows. Just need to replace the screens with something that actually stays in place year round. But, the way ours attach to the frame isn't secure enough and very easy to push out. What we really need is to replace the windows themselves. Someday...... Probably after we sell the house. :wink :lol:

Mylita


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

And I woke up to 6" of snow this morning... But I certainly had my windows open! LOL Of course, my bedroom window's open, even when it's 40 below


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Aww looking outside! Mine likes to sleep on windowsill and sunbathe while napping. She's so warm when I pet her there hahaha.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

This is the view out the window next to the computer this morning. While I was out this morning, a cardinal was singing his Spring song at the top of his lungs. Where is Midnight, the wild cat? After his breakfast he headed out in it. :roll:


----------



## svenden (Apr 9, 2013)

What can you do but roll your eyes, eh? lol

(Fellow Minnesotan)


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Well, Nebraska is not Minnesota but my post was probably rushed a bit -- fresh snowfall yesterday and today. Western Nebraska, where my mom is, got 8 inches. Here in the East, it was mostly sleet/snow mix.

But I did get that one day in the photo that Nala got to stand at the window and fill her senses.


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

We're expecting 8" over the weekend here again. Going to be UGLY! Apparently Saskatchewan's already a huge disaster. 

Spring's stuck!


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

No snow in the uk but certainly getting the April showers! Makes me want to watch bambi! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

We have just a few short weeks of springtime weather here in Florida, before the sweltering heat sets in. It's not quite sweltering yet, but it has already been up to 87  Our beautiful weather is over and the disgusting heat is now up on us. I would take the snow over this never ending hot place.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

TEN INCHES of snow here last night! So bad that even Midnight, the wild cat, came back to stay in the garage, Lows in the teens tonight - starting to get old.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

It snowed here yesterday too, GT. I don't know why I started this thread. I think I jinxed summer.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

This has turned into a weather thread! Hahaha.

NY's been kinda nice and warm this week. From I've been told, NY skips Spring altogether and goes into Summer, pretty much.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Picnic previously scheduled for today - cancelled! :-(


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

NebraskaCat said:


> It snowed here yesterday too, GT. I don't know why I started this thread. I think I jinxed summer.


But that picture was worth it. That's Nala, right? I love when cats stand on their hind paws like that - it reminds me of taffy. You know how you pull on it and it stretches way longer than you think it could?


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, we might get a little spring here now too! after snowing all weekend, we're supposed to have 16C (mid 60's F I think) on Thursday! Yayyyy warm! Hopefully the wind that's been constant the last few weeks'll disappear too!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

spirite said:


> But that picture was worth it. That's Nala, right? I love when cats stand on their hind paws like that - it reminds me of taffy. You know how you pull on it and it stretches way longer than you think it could?


Yes, that's Nala. I refer to that as her meerkat impersonation.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Are you sure Nala wasn't looking at this guy's expression?


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Goldtanker said:


> Are you sure Nala wasn't looking at this guy's expression?


LOL, what IS that?! Are you responsible for the scary face?


----------

